# How often do you.....????



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

We get told on the day of my HCG jab to go for it for the next consecutive 3 days, but so far we've always missed a day in the middle for one reason or another (we generally do the day before I have the jab and then day of jab, miss a day and then the next couple of days). 

Was wondering when and how often you have been advised to get to it by your Dr's.

The things we ask each other on here  

Thanks!

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Nix. I was advised every other day, but I know on my charting site they advised the 3 days up to ov (2 days before and day of ov) to give you a higher chance - although it's not always easy to know the exact day of ov. I would have thought that the 2 days you were doing it was fine though.

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

I went for follicle tracking scan on Monday and doc told me to indulge in 'quality time'  every OTHER day to give sperm time to recover. If you have sex every day, the quality of the sperm decreases, so she told me every other day would give us optimum chance.


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for your replies girls,

I get so stressed out about missing that day - convincing myself that that's the vital day and that's why it's not working, but I guess we should be OK with what we're doing.

I just wish it didnt have to be so mechanical !

Nix.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

We were  told to do it everyday for 8 days after having my trigger jab, but we never manage everyday and miss the odd day out, or else poor DH would never survive  

Sharry xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We've been told by 2 different fertility consultants to have as much sex as possible, preferably every day but at least every other day, from cd10 onwards for about a week....I ovulate on cd14.

It's a bit of a myth that the quality of sperm decreases if you have sex every day...its more supply and demand !  However, the quantity may decrease a little but there are sperm maturing every day (it takes sperm approx 90 days to mature from start to finish) and sperm can live for 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours once released, so always good to have a constant fresh supply ready and waiting for when egg released.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## aspiring (Jun 27, 2007)

> It's a bit of a myth that the quality of sperm decreases if you have sex every day...


Really? Why would doctors tell me this then?
I'm sure on last week's BBC3 programme 'Make Me A Baby' they said this too...
Hum, hope we're doing it enough then!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

aspiring said:


> > It's a bit of a myth that the quality of sperm decreases if you have sex every day...
> 
> 
> Really? Why would doctors tell me this then?
> ...


A single sperm takes approx 90 days to mature...BUT there are constantly millions of sperms maturing every day.

Sperm counts may be slightly lower if a man has frequent sex, but since each ejaculation contains millions of sperm this will not affect his ability to produce sufficient sperm.

Here's some info...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Intercourse_Timing_and_Frequency.html

"Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle."

"There is a common practice where many couples believe they have to save the man's ejaculate until the exact moment of ovulation. You don't really have to do that. In fact, having sex often ensures that the sperm in a man's ejaculate is as healthy as it can be. Storing it up can decrease its motility, so don't be tempted to put off intercourse until you ovulate, and don't abstain for more than seven days in a row."

"Ignore all the myths that the man will 'run out' of sperm if you have sex too often. On the contrary, some men have a drop in their sperm count if they don't ejaculate regularly. It is true that the density of sperm in each ejaculate diminishes with frequent orgasms. But remember that it takes only one healthy sperm to make it to the woman's Fallopian tubes during the time of ovulation. So density is less important than quality and motility here."

Obviously if a man's sperm quality and quantity is poor (below average) then probably best to have sex every other day, but if everything is fine then there is absolutely no harm in having sex every day.

As I say, we've been told by 2 different fertility consultants (one a renowned consultant on Harley Street) and both recommended we have as much sex as possible when we're ttc naturally...and Doctor/GP's often don't have an awful lot of specialist fertility knowledge !

The longest you should leave not having sex is about 72 hours.

Good luck
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with Natasha on this it is a bit of myth. 

Between Days 12-16 we were   twice a day! But Dh's sperm is really good though.

 here but I think personally as Clomid can dry up your cervical secretions, having frequent sex can probably actually help with this as the semen will put a coating inside which may help any other sperm swim up and make it a nice environment for them...instead of horrible hostile woman mucus which can get sticky.

Every other day I can understand for those who have low sperm counts...but if the sperm count is good then go for it as much as possible.

Vicki x


----------

